# Health Insurance to satisfy Australian working visa



## Teebonemendez (Jan 17, 2011)

Yo.
I am an Australian who has been living in Canada for two years. I have recently received another letter of introduction (working holiday visa) but this time around it is more complicated and health insurance is required.

I am having trouble finding an Australian (or other) insurer that will provide insurance given that I have not been living in Australia and my journey will neither start nor finish in Australia.

Any help would be AMAZING.

Thanks


----------

